# A newbie with a mission



## major vex (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi all, I am an animal management lecturer from the North west and although I have no mice as pets, I used to have a very extensive animal collection and even now work with some rare and wonderful species.

I found this forum whilst I was on the search for _Microtus fortis _(the reed vole) a species that was at one time reliant on my breeding for its presence in the UK. I ran over 50 or so pairs every year for about 6 years before I gave them a break as obtaining new blood was near impossible and commitments forced them out of my collection. Unfortunately, after this they never seemed to become as well established as when I was breeding them and failing to believe I was the last fan and breeder In the UK of this species, I have extended my search to this forum where I have requested help in locating this speces again in the classified section. I will find this forum very usefull for other reasons but if anyone can help me achieve my main goal in finding the reed vole, please get in touch.

Bye for now.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi welcome to our forum. I hope you find what your looking for. I cant say ive heard of them before but i really do hope someone will be able to help you  good luck!


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forums and I also hope you find them


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum.
I hope you manage to find some reed voles.


----------

